# Top road/highway songs



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A great article by By Dan Neil of Los Angeles Times about highway songs, not sure if you need to subscripe to read the article you can find it here:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/featu...n23,1,5564810.story?coll=chi-leisuretempo-hed

.... anyway Chicago Tribune Pop music critic Robert Hilburn put together a list of top 25 road songs:

1. "Born to Run," Bruce Springsteen

2. "Highway 61 Revisited," Bob Dylan

3. "Me and Bobby McGee," Janis Joplin

4. "Thunder Road," Springsteen

5. "Ol' 55," Tom Waits

6. "Promised Land," Chuck Berry

7. "On the Road Again," Willie Nelson

8. "I've Been Everywhere," Johnny Cash

9. "White Line Fever," Merle Haggard

10. "Refuge of the Road," Joni Mitchell

11. "In My Car," Beach Boys

12. "Wheels," Flying Burrito Brothers

13. "Route 66," Rolling Stones

14. "Six Days on the Road," Dave Dudley

15. "America," Simon & Garfunkel

16. "Take It Easy," the Eagles

17. "Running on Empty," Jackson Browne

18. "Sweet Hitch-Hiker," Creedence Clearwater Revival

19. "Statesboro Blues," Allman Brothers Band

20. "L.A. Freeway," Jerry Jeff Walker

21. "Long May You Run," Neil Young

22. "Willin'," Little Feat

23. "Autobahn," Kraftwerk

24. "Rocket 88," Jackie Brenson

25. "Long White Cadillac," the Blasters

... for my list Highway Star- Deep Purple and Born to Be Wild - Steppenwolf would be in the top 25. I would expand on this list with, Highway Song - Blackfoot, Take The Highway - The Marshall Tucker Band, Rockin' Down the Highway - The Doobie Brothers.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

How about "Turn the Page", by Bob Seger or even the remake by Metallica.


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

How about "I can't drive 55" by Sammy Hagar


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Listening to Stateboro Blues while on the highway is a speeding ticket in the making. 

Willin' is a song about the road, but not sure it's a jammer to keep you moving. I've Been worked by the rain, driven by the snow, drunk and dirty - don't you know, but I'm still.... Willin'.

Missing on the list is Going Mobile by The Who. And I'd never comprise a list of road trip tunes without including someone's rendition of Goin Down the Road Feelin Bad. Preferably a live GD version from some show I saw.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> How about "Turn the Page", by Bob Seger or even the remake by Metallica.


Both great songs :thumbup:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Sabrina said:


> How about "I can't drive 55" by Sammy Hagar


That was the first one that came to my mind. I would also add, Ramblin' Man by the Allman Brothers, Thunderstruck by AC/DC and Radar Love by Golden Earring.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Just hit me...

For those of stuck in heavy urban traffic, or those that drive their cars like they stole them...

Highway to Hell by AC/DC

:thumbup:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Bill325Ci said:


> That was the first one that came to my mind. I would also add, Ramblin' Man by the Allman Brothers, Thunderstruck by AC/DC and Radar Love by Golden Earring.


All good tunes.

My favorite roadtune is Red Barchetta by Rush.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Bill325Ci said:


> That was the first one that came to my mind. I would also add, Ramblin' Man by the Allman Brothers, Thunderstruck by AC/DC and Radar Love by Golden Earring.


 :thumbup:

Nice thing about Radar Love is it's what...7,8 minutes long?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Nice thing about Radar Love is it's what...7,8 minutes long?


Not the radio edit.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

A couple of good tunes for when you know you'll be in the car for a while are Green Grass and High Tides by the Outlaws, and of course Freebird by Skynard.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

moved to General Automotive

(If anyone thinks OT is the right place for it, instead of cluttering up the thread, please let me know via PM. Thanks!)


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

apar328i said:


> A couple of good tunes for when you know you'll be in the car for a while are Green Grass and High Tides by the Outlaws, and of course Freebird by Skynard.


Green Grass and High Tides :thumbup:

Freebird - Well, after 31 years it's finally getting a little old. To much airplay over the years, I guess.

Now Stranglehold by the Nuge is another good one while cruising at high speeds.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Bill325Ci said:


> Green Grass and High Tides :thumbup:
> 
> Freebird - Well, after 31 years it's finally getting a little old. To much airplay over the years, I guess.
> 
> Now Stranglehold by the Nuge is another good one while cruising at high speeds.


Point taken on Freebird. You rarely hear Green Grass and High Tides on the radio, which is a shame.

To me, anything by the Nuge is good road music. :thumbup:


----------



## BuffaloBimmer (Jan 8, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> All good tunes.
> 
> My favorite roadtune is Red Barchetta by Rush.


Ah yes - let's not forget our Canadian rockers!

And, in that spirit: "Life is a Highway" by Tom Cochrane.

Little cheesy, but fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

TIhe CCR choice should have been "Up Around The Bend". Asleep at the Wheel did a great "Route 66".Add George Thurogoods "Delaware Slide" and "Who do You Love" if you need a ticket.Two more from different direrctions;Arethas "Pink Cadillac" and Kraftwerks "Autobahn".


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Asleep at the Wheel did a great "Route 66"


My favorite version is one by The Radiators. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

_Danger Zone_ by Kenny Loggins (the guitar intro part always get me going), especially at top speed.

:thumbup:

I also like _Midnight Rider_ , a southern rock song by (I think) The Marshall Tucker Band.....or is it Allman Brothers? :dunno:


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Why Don't We Do It In The Road--The Beatles


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> _Danger Zone_ by Kenny Loggins (the guitar intro part always get me going), especially at top speed.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I also like _Midnight Rider_ , a southern rock song by (I think) The Marshall Tucker Band.....or is it Allman Brothers? :dunno:


Allman Brothers. Virtually all of their music is great road music.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Bill325Ci said:


> Allman Brothers. Virtually all of their music is great road music.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

